# New and need ur advice



## KellyC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone ive just joined this site and already found lots of very nice helpful ppl to moan/chat with.

Me and DH are just about to start ICSI treatment at Guys and have been wondering about the 2WW. When we went to the information evening they said that during the 2WW you could still go to work and do everything as normal but just dont overdo it. Since reading some of your messages I see that alot of ppl take time off work and stay at home, im now quite worried about what i should be doing during this period - any advice for me?


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Kelly

You will see the girls do different things during the 2WW, I think it is down to the individual. I was told to carry on as normal but just don't over do things. I found the 2WW very emotional and my head was on one thing only  . I went to see my doctor and told him about the IVF and being on the 2WW and asked him if he would sign me off work until after my test date and he did.

See how you are feeling once you have had EC & ET and if you don't feel up to it maybe you should pay your doctor a visit.

Good luck

Shaz xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i've no been there but I think I may have to be signed off work for it due to my job lifting babies and toddlers allday everyday or on the otehr hand might want to go to work to help pass the time and take my mind off it


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi, 
Zita west recommends 3 days bed rest after ET. I personally think this is a bit much but I think it would do no harm to take it easy for the 1st 3 days.
After that it's up to you. I had my 2ww over christmas, I was off work and I nearly went mad with anxiety so next time I'll take the 3 days off and then go back to work (but then I have an office job). I think distraction would be the most helpful for me.
GOOD LUCK
S.


----------



## Sam36 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Kelly

I did IUI and took the day of basting and the next day off from work.  The rest of the 2ww I just took it easy.  Didn't do any exercise, lifting etc and kept off the booze!!  When I got home from work I just lolled about on the settee - good excuse!!

Good luck.

Sam x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Kelly

It is a very individual decision but my doctor has suggested I take time off of work, this has to do with my stress levels and the job I do.  I am taking the whole 2 ww off and plan to laze around the first few days after ET and potter for the rest.  I am lucky though as my employer agress that it is best that I am not at work.

Jappa xx


----------



## beeble (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm at the Lister and they have literally told me to 'get on with life' - I asked specifically about skiing and horseriding and they said 'why not?'...they have told me to just keep doing what I would usually. 

I agree, I'm not sure after having read about what other people are doing that I shouldnt be staying in bed..

I'm not sure what the evidence is that it helps..does anyone out there know?


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

I had five days off work from EC on, luckily I did because the EC was extremely painful. but since I work from home, I went back to work on day three of ET but made my hours shorter because sitting in one position wasn't very good for me either. But I've read others having no problems with pain and went back to normal right away.


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm not sure there is any really strong research evidence one way or another.  

I had my ET on the Friday, was reasonably active that weekend and went back to work on the Monday.  I think I'd have gone mad if I'd not been at work for the last two weeks!  I'd been told that "if it's going to take then bungee jumping won't stop it", but I think it really comes down to - don't do anything that you'd beat yourself up for afterwards if the treatment doesn't work.


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Hiya! I'm with Guys too. I don't work, but I was told to take it easy for the first few days, which was easy as I had ET on a Friday. I would stay away from heavy lifting and strenous activity, but as they say.. you're pregnant, not ill..  And you know the PUPO..... PREGNANT UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE... Thats what you are after E/T..   xxxxxxxx

So, what consultants have you been seeing at Guys?


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, Good luck with you treatment and welcome!

We had EC on a Thursday, so took the Thursday & Friday off.  We then had ET on the Saturday and I went to the pictures afterwards and out for lunch, but took things easy, I was walking knock kneed to make sure my embies didn't fall out!!!  Sunday was just a lazy day and then I was back at work on the Monday.  I decided I would be better keeping busy at work rather than being at home.

I have booked the week off after I get my results, that was I can sulk on my own or be really happy on my own depending on what the outcome is!

All the best, Love Rebecca xx


----------



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

I believe the advice my clinic gave me was very sound.  Except for to abstain (for 5 days post ET) from alcohol, strenuous exercise and sex and avoid getting excessively tired their advice was "don't do anything you might blame if the treatment doesn't work".

For me this meant planning to take it easy the day of ET (Wed) and following day.  As it turns out I was so sore from the EC that I couldn't do much anyway and really it was Sunday before I did much other than potter around the house and be chauffeured around.

I went back to work on the Monday and I really can't see myself coping any other way.  Sitting at home worrying would have killed me and I can't imagine stress is very good for your little ones.

I actually think sitting at home would have lessened MY (I stress MY, I know everyone is different) chances (got a BFP 25 Jan, BHCG of 471 which is nice and healthy, 7 week scan on 16 Feb).

I think you have to ask yourself - what is your best chance of keeping yourself fit, healthy and positive and then do it (I wouldn't suggest bungee jumping or marathon running though - not for the first few days anyway  ).

Good luck

HJG


----------



## NickyH (Jan 10, 2006)

I just wanted to second what Whiterose said - I did  exactly the same  as she did and went back to work  on the Monday (E/T was the Friday) as I would have driven myself mad at home. But, I have an office job and get a seat on the train - might be different if I  did something  more exciting during the day!


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Definitely no heavy lifting of anything and I would recommend a couple of days rest after ec... the rest is up to you I guess, whatever you feel best with.. I've been stuck at home this whole 2ww with bronchitis and I'm now officially insane!!! On the other hand, as I drive all day for work, I am sort of glad that I don't have to work right now, but if you're in an office, distraction could be good.. 

Good luck!!  

Lol, jome x


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

if i'd stayed at home during the 2ww i would have exhausted myself with nervous cleaning and gardening etc, i needed to be busy, but gently so.


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

Like the girls have said I think it's a personal decision and what feels right for you. Last cycle I went back to work fairly quickly and was so busy and stressed that I literally sat crying at my desk some days (working 12 hr days thru a redundancy process). This time I am takin' the whole 2ww off work as agin it's a hectic and stressful time back in the office. Got a good supply of books, magazines and DVD's to keep occupied, plus hubby workin' from home and mum around the corner.

Best of luck,
Bec xxx


----------

